# Do ALL Hard Disk Drives contain platinum?



## Eric (May 28, 2008)

Also, how much platinum can I expect from these disks?


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 29, 2008)

Story goes...no platinum. Maybe a trace in some new stuff?


----------



## Gotrek (May 29, 2008)

Some say only drives 20gb or newer contain platinum and very little. Basicly a dusting over a thin aluminum platter.


----------



## banjags (May 29, 2008)

Hard drive platters in decent sized lots sell well on ebay. That is the only way be make a profit on platters.


----------



## Eric (Jun 2, 2008)

banjags said:


> Hard drive platters in decent sized lots sell well on ebay. That is the only way be make a profit on platters.



Sounds like scraping platinum is not as profitable as it appears.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 2, 2008)

banjags said:


> Hard drive platters in decent sized lots sell well on ebay. That is the only way be make a profit on platters.



If you are recycling computers for individuals and business, they might not be happy to see their HDs on ebay. It's another story if you are dumpster diving. Or is it? 

I only sell HDs if people give me the nod. I only bring it up if the HD is from somewhere benign, like a church or school. Everything else gets destroyed.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 3, 2008)

All,

I sent Lou a sampling of 10 hdd platters to run through his equipment to determine exactly what's in/on them. He has no idea what sized drives the platters come from. I labeled the samples 1-10 and that's all he knows about them. 

When he finishes the task we will all have a better idea of what to expect from them. From my wet tests, I would not expect much.


Steve


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 3, 2008)

I look foward to the results, Steve


----------

